# School Fire In India Kills At Least 80 Children



## Neutral Singh (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2004/07/16/school_fire040716.html 


*Quote:*NEW DELHI - At least 80 children died and many more were seriously burned when a fire engulfed a three-storey school in southern India Friday. 

About 800 students were inside Lord Krishna Middle School in Tamil Nadu state when the blaze began at around 11 a.m. local time. 



The fire started in a thatched-roof kitchen, district administrator J. Radhakrishnan told New Delhi Televison. 

Many of the victims, who were aged between six and 13 years old, were trapped in a staircase and could not escape *because a door leading outside was locked. *

Others were crushed as crowds of children rushed towards the exits. 

Wailing parents milled around as firefighters carried out the bodies, many of which were badly charred. 

A local hospital admitted 32 children with serious burns, and many of them are not expected to pull through, authorities said. 

The school was located in the town of Kumbakonam, about 350 kilometres southwest of the state capital of Madras.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

I also happened to read that most of the burnt children died in hospital due to limited resources and improper attention needed at right time!


----------

